# اكتشاف غابة تحت سطح الأرض



## وريث القيسين (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سبحان الله غابه تحت الارض.. في السعوديه

إن من أغرب ما تم اكتشافه حتى الآن في منطقة الأحساء هو اكتشاف واحة تحت الأرض حيث اكتشفت (أرامكو السعودية) وجود واحة زراعية تحت الأرض في غرب الأحساء قرب العثمانية 







انظروا بالفجوه هل ترون النخيل سبحان الله غابه تحت الارض .. سبحان الله









 



[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com"]

[/URL] 



منقول من اخواتي / ريحانة الجنة وطالبة العلم





... وريثكـ​


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## m66666677 (15 مارس 2011)

*سبحان الله*


----------



## علاء يوسف (16 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (30 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله على معجزاته


----------



## م.مفرج (30 مارس 2011)

رائعة, لك الشكر الجزيل أخي


----------



## الشخيبي (30 مارس 2011)

*سبحان الله العظيم... 
أشكرك أخي على الموضوع القيم..*


----------



## بنار اسيا (10 أبريل 2011)

سبحان الله لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
سبحان المسخر البديع بديع السماوات والارض
سبحانه وبحمده
بارككم الله على نقل الموضوع...اية الله في الخلق..


----------



## E- Hassan (23 مارس 2012)

سبحان الله


----------



## King Amun (15 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد والله اعلم ان تفسيرها العلمي هو حدوث هبوط ارضي في مكان تجمع ماء المطر .. فنمت هذه الاشجار بفعل انجراف البذور والماء الى هذه المنطقة


----------



## King Amun (15 أبريل 2012)

وسبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahmad sobhy (15 أبريل 2012)

*سبحان الله*


----------



## ابو مالك الجبوري (25 يوليو 2012)

قال تعالى(سنريهم آياتنا في الافاق وفي انفسهم حتى يتبين لهم انه الحق)


----------



## مهندسة النجف (25 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t253156.html#ixzz24Yj6af2v
​سبحان الله لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله​سبحان المسخر البديع بديع السماوات والارض​ سبحانه وبحمده

 بارككم الله على نقل الموضوع...اية الله في الخلق..​


----------



## Amr abdelrazek (27 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## mohamed.hassan777 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*سبحان الله ..... دعوة سيدنا إبراهيم (عليه السلام)*


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

سبحان الخالق


----------



## فقيه العرب (27 أكتوبر 2012)

سبحان الله - اعتبروا يا اولوا الاباب -- اتمنى من حكومة السعوديه المحافظه عليها لعتبر شيء سياحي


----------



## focas (23 أبريل 2013)

سبحان الله​


----------



## iead (8 يوليو 2013)

منظر حلو وبيلفت الانتباه مشكور


----------



## husianisa (4 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مميز عاشت ايدك


----------



## saad_srs (15 يناير 2014)

سبحان الله 
مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## فقيه العرب (16 يناير 2014)

هل كانت مغطاه بالكامل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د. الغنام (9 مارس 2015)

العجيب ليس في وجودها فقط 
العجب هو ....أين السور الذي يحمي المارة من الإنسان والحيوان او حتى السيارات من الوقوع فيها خصوصا بالليل؟
هذه غابة صغيرة أو محمية قد يستفاد منها في معرفة النباتات البرية القديمة وقد يوجد فيها بذور لنباتات أو حيوانات 
نادرة لأنها بعيدة عن عبث الإنسان ورعي الحيوان. لكن ما يهم المهندس الزراعي بالدرجة الأولى هو الأمان Saftey ومن ثم يتم اانظر فيما يمكن أن يستفاد منها.


----------



## ساره بدر (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله


----------

